# Touching up stone chips with a kit - mix in the clear?



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys, I've recently acquired a kit to repair a few stone chips.

The kit comes with an individual base colour and separate clear coat, and looks something like this:









I found a few threads discussing pre-mixing the two before applying, but with no firm outcome. What are peoples thoughts - should these be mixed (if so, to what ratio?) or just use the basecoat and ignore the clear.

I'll probably be applying with a toothpick as I've used this method before with a reasonably good degree of success.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

50/50 mix

Apply several times until proud of the surface - rub down with 2000 grit and polish.

Been covered many times of the forum, with lots of good examples.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

If you're unsure, just mix a tiny drop of each together and see how it drys. 

I did a guide a while back.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Stupid question perhaps, but does mixing the two together not affect the colour?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

No it doesn't but if you get the mix ratios wrong then you will run into problems.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have always just applied the base coat


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

My Honda touch up paint didn't come with a lacquer touch up stick. Although I do have some in the shed from other cars. I don't know if Honda selling it like this means it doesn't need lacquer on top or mixing in, or not.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

camerashy said:


> I have always just applied the base coat


Same, it polishes up well and never have a problem. Not sure what the lacquer is even supplied for to be honest.


----------

